# Fasttech Procedures?



## TylerD (3/3/14)

To all who have bought from Fasttech, this is for you.

So, when Singapore post say package was dispatched overseas, how long from then will the package arrive?
Also, I put my street address on the order, will they deliver to my nearest post office or do I need to go and fetch it somewhere?

Anything else I should know?

Sorry for the stupid questions, but this is my first time...


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

I don't know how long S/Post will take, longest holdup is normally local SAPO. SAPO customs division will contact you and ask for a copy of invoice if they doubt the value included by FT with the packing slip. Once provided it will take a couple of days and your local Post Office will either deliver package if its small, or a slip informing you to collect parcel. If there is import tax & SAPO administration fee to be paid, it will be on the slip. If you are in a hurry you can collect at your local SAPO hub.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (3/3/14)

Awesome, thanks @johanct ! Just what I was looking for. I will await our trusty SAPO then. Hopefully before Easter.


----------



## Andre (3/3/14)

Around 10 days + plus for the package to arrive. What I do is phone our CT hub around when the parcel should have arrived. Give them the international tracking number and ask for the local tracking number. Then I email them the Fasttech email confirming the order and showing order details together with the PayPal email, also showing order details and confirming payment. I confirm the address on those emails are correct. In the subject line I quote the two tracking numbers. One could do this via Fax as well or pay the mail hub a visit with your documents and purse. Then I just wait for the slip with amount owing to arrive and visit our little postal agency to pay and pick up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (3/3/14)

Thanks @Matthee . Good advice that!


----------



## Andre (3/3/14)

In our part of the world Customs always ask invoice and proof of payment documents for stuff from Fasttech, except if it is just one or two screws.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (3/3/14)

Would you guys recommend leaving your street address or PO Box on the order?


----------



## Andre (3/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Would you guys recommend leaving your street address or PO Box on the order?


If you have street deliveries your street address should be fine. I include both, but we do not have street deliveries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (3/3/14)

TylerD said:


> To all who have bought from Fasttech, this is for you.
> 
> So, when Singapore post say package was dispatched overseas, how long from then will the package arrive?
> Also, I put my street address on the order, will they deliver to my nearest post office or do I need to go and fetch it somewhere?
> ...



From my experience +-8 days. It will change from "dispatched to overseas" to "arrived at overseas".

Then the below will come into place, and you should also now have a local tracking number.




The above is the standard wait time for me on about 5 packages so far.

Register on http://www.trackmyparcel.co.za/ and add your tracking number as soon as the package changes status you will get a mail.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Would you guys recommend leaving your street address or PO Box on the order?


 As well as your mobile no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> From my experience +-8 days. It will change from "dispatched to overseas" to "arrived at overseas".
> 
> View attachment 1650
> 
> ...


Thanks, @Tornalca. And there is no other way to get the local tracking number but to phone the mail hub?


----------



## Tornalca (3/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks, @Tornalca. And there is no other way to get the local tracking number but to phone the mail hub?



As soon as your package says incoming international when you add your tracking number on http://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/trackandtrace.html you will also see the local tracking number.

*International Item Number: *RQ218886324SG *with local Item number:*RI274889441ZA* was last scanned on: *2014/02/08* at *09:13

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Tornalca (3/3/14)

O and you don't have to wait for the notification sent letter, as soon as it says "At Office" go collect your goodies!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (3/3/14)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate all the in! @Tornalca , I am busy registering at trackmyparcel right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

I ordered some stuff some time back and this thread just reminded me... Oh great they shipped it today! Sheezzz! Local suppliers ROCK! Ordering overseas my save a cent or two but waiting sucks noogies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ET (4/3/14)

one of my nuggets finally hit our shores, and now thanks to tornalca's post office fu i see it's status  awesome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tornalca (10/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Thanks guys! Really appreciate all the in! @Tornalca , I am busy registering at trackmyparcel right now!



Update on this. Looks like http://www.trackmyparcel.co.za/ is not that slick my package changing status and have not received any new notification although it has worked in the past.

Also try http://www.17track.net/index_en.shtml for tracking info.


----------



## ET (10/3/14)

on the plus side looks like fasttech likes to undervalue the stuff they sent. my vamo was noted as $3.51 so i only got charged R6 vat and R18 clearing fee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tornalca (10/3/14)

denizenx said:


> on the plus side looks like fasttech likes to undervalue the stuff they sent. my vamo was noted as $3.51 so i only got charged R6 vat and R18 clearing fee



The only time you will run into trouble is if you try an collect it directly from customs. They will ask for an original invoice. Happened to a friend of mine who was in a hurry and they made him show them the fasttech order and prices. Paid R250 + R18 on his order.


----------



## crack2483 (13/4/14)

What's the highest amount someone has paid? Is R18 standard clearance fee? +vat on your order and what else? A sum they make up according to value of said package? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (13/4/14)

just order all your fasttech goodies one by one


----------



## Tornalca (13/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> What's the highest amount someone has paid? Is R18 standard clearance fee? +vat on your order and what else? A sum they make up according to value of said package?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I've never paid more than R18 + R10 odd 

Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (13/4/14)

Tornalca said:


> I've never paid more than R18 + R10 odd
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk



What was the value of the items if I may ask or doesn't it work like that? 
Never ordered from overseas before. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca (13/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> What was the value of the items if I may ask or doesn't it work like that?
> Never ordered from overseas before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I ordered $100 worth of stuff. They marked it as $7 gift. Some packages as spare parts. So they never mark the full amount. So usually about R10 to R15 on top of the clearance fee. 

Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (13/4/14)

Tornalca said:


> I ordered $100 worth of stuff. They marked it as $7 gift. Some packages as spare parts. So they never mark te full amount. So usually about R10 to R15 on top of the clearance fee.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk



Thanks for the info

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (13/4/14)

Is it safe ordering from fasttech to SA, and what is the +- shipping time from order placed?

What is safe to order and what is customs SA likely to stop?


----------



## Tornalca (13/4/14)

Wayne said:


> Is it safe ordering from fasttech to SA, and what is the +- shipping time from order placed?
> 
> What is safe to order and what is customs SA likely to stop?



Well I have ordered about 10 packages from them. I keep my orders less than $100. I only lost one package and that was on SA post office side but the contents was R100 only. Longest I have waited 7 weeks. On average 4 weeks. Last 3 packages 2 weeks. 

Have not had issues with customs. 

Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (13/4/14)

As @Tornalca said, but our Customs down here have without exception asked me for documentation. So, I have paid the full VAT on my orders - still a bargain. Do not order juices from them - that could get you in trouble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (13/4/14)

Thanks for the responses, I have some items I would like to order from FastTech, but have been nervous to place order. Now it seems many do with success.

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/4/14)

Wayne said:


> Thanks for the responses, I have some items I would like to order from FastTech, but have been nervous to place order. Now it seems many do with success.
> 
> Thank you


Be careful - it becomes an addiction, and you can't live without a parcel from Fasttech every now and then!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (13/4/14)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1325400
like this little usb charging keyring led torch. didn't know i wanted or needed it until i saw it. 
should we maybe create a thread somewhere that people can post random fasttech finds?


----------



## ShaneW (13/4/14)

1000 cable ties for $6.41


----------



## ShaneW (13/4/14)

Wait... you gotta have one of these

http://www.fasttech.com/p/1241600


----------



## Zodiac (13/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Wait... you gotta have one of these
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/p/1241600


Lol !! Epic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/14)

denizenx said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1325400
> like this little usb charging keyring led torch. didn't know i wanted or needed it until i saw it.
> should we maybe create a thread somewhere that people can post random fasttech finds?



I just love these sweet finds! Especially when there is a link I can click on and press the buy button!


----------



## ET (13/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Wait... you gotta have one of these
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/p/1241600



i wonder if with some minor plastic surgery the breast can be enchanced to carry a juice bottle?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

ordering from FT is all well and good, i havent had any issues getting my stuff.

yes they mark everything as a gift, but sometimes the hub will detain your package and ask for your invoice, upon which they discover that the value stated on the package from FT is substantially lower than what you actually paid.

they (the hub) then hit you with duties and vat- this depends how they classify the contents of the package.


----------



## devdev (14/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Wait... you gotta have one of these
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/p/1241600



hahahaha! That is so http://www.fasttech.com/products/1116504

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (14/4/14)

LOL @devdev ! paying for that just doesn't make sense at all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (14/4/14)

Just got.an email saying.my item has shipped but I didn't pay for a tracking number? Don't remember seeing an option. Will I only know when it gets via post office notification? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (14/4/14)

Yip, you do get a tracking number. Usually goes via Singapore Post. Takes about a week for them to show that they have received the package. Thereafter they only show when it has arrived in SA. Then, if you input that number in the local track and trace, you can track it from arrival here.


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

If you purchase for less than a certain amount, I think it's about $10-12 then it gives you the option for free 'regular mail' or you can pay about $1 for registered mail.

Perhaps you chose regular mail?

It says regular mail takes about 30 business days as apose to 10-14 days with registered. I've always selected registered.


----------



## crack2483 (14/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> If you purchase for less than a certain amount, I think it's about $10-12 then it gives you the option for free 'regular mail' or you can pay about $1 for registered mail.
> 
> Perhaps you chose regular mail?
> 
> It says regular mail takes about 30 business days as apose to 10-14 days with registered. I've always selected registered.



I only remember seeing the regular mail. Ah well, will see what happens.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (14/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> I only remember seeing the regular mail. Ah well, will see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yes, I have also never had a shipping option. They automatically send SA stuff via Singapore post.


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

All 4 times that I've ordered it's given me this...






Or




Depending on the total of the order

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

And the registered option is definitely Singapore post


----------



## Andre (14/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> And the registered option is definitely Singapore post


And your orders were all in the region of the amounts you mentioned above? If so, maybe that is the reason.


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

One was just a RDA for less than $10, it was the only one that gave me the option, like the 1st image above, where I had to choose to pay for registered.

The other 3 times, it didn't give me the option, as registered was free.


----------



## Andre (14/4/14)

Ok, now I think we are on the same page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Just got.an email saying.my item has shipped but I didn't pay for a tracking number? Don't remember seeing an option. Will I only know when it gets via post office notification?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



yes now its a waiting game

the tracking number option is usually selected when you checkout, and they give you a list of available means of shipping.

the economical shipping is free, and has no tracking number

if you have an order over a certain value, your shipping is free WITH a tracking number

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (15/4/14)

When you guys collect a fasttech parcel from your local post office, which tracking number do you give them?

My parcel was scanned at the East London hub yesterday which usually means that it would available for collection at my local PO today.

Went to go collect now but it wasn't there, I gave them the local tracking number, not international one.

Was just thinking afterwards that maybe I should have given them the international tracking number.


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

nope, once the parcel hits SA, and you get the local tracking number then the international tracking number is kinf of useless.

you always and only use the local tracking number

enter the tracking number here http://www.trackmyparcel.co.za/ and check where it is??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

There is a facility at SAPO's Track & Trace website for foreign parcels, you enter the FT tracking no and it will show you the SAPO allocated no. alternatively you just tell them a parcel arrived for you, they take your name and look it up and bingo you've got your parcel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

@Riaz again too quick for me


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

johan said:


> There is a facility at SAPO's Track & Trace website for foreign parcels, you enter the FT tracking no and it will show you the SAPO allocated no. alternatively you just tell them a parcel arrived for you, they take your name and look it up and bingo you've got your parcel.


got a link for that website buddy?


----------



## ShaneW (15/4/14)

This is what it shows, was scanned at the hub here yesterday which usually means it will available here the branch next day.





I know I'm being impatient but I'm on leave and want to play


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Riaz said:


> got a link for that website buddy?



busy looking it up now


----------



## ShaneW (15/4/14)

Riaz said:


> got a link for that website buddy?


http://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/trackandtrace.html


----------



## ShaneW (15/4/14)

Or if it hasn't hit our shores yet

http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Here you go: http://www.southafricanpostoffice.post/


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

@ShaneW in your case it's still at the East-london Hub, will be at your local post office tomorrow or at the latest the day after. If you don't have local tracking no. then, just show them some ID and they will look it up and give you your parcel.


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

i like this one http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/

the post office one didnt show me anything


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> This is what it shows, was scanned at the hub here yesterday which usually means it will available here the branch next day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you could always take your invoice and go and collect it at the hub


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Riaz said:


> i like this one http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/
> 
> the post office one didnt show me anything



I also prefer this one.


----------



## ShaneW (15/4/14)

Awesome... Thanks guys


----------



## crack2483 (16/4/14)

Right so I checked my account and it says shipping complete? Shipped via international air mail status: shipped with a photo of the package. Still no trackin.number.

What now?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (16/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Right so I checked my account and it says shipping complete? Shipped via international air mail status: shipped with a photo of the package. Still no trackin.number.
> 
> What now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Now you wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (16/4/14)

Aahh, is this slow part in Fasttech? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (16/4/14)

Yip, wait, practice patience and wait some more.


----------



## ShaneW (16/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Aahh, is this slow part in Fasttech?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Exactly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (16/4/14)

Waited for 7 weeks but it was over xmas and had to pay 14% of the cost after posting customs a copy of the purchase slip that FT will post on the website.


----------



## ShaneW (16/4/14)

Ft marked mine as $1 so only paid R1 something for vat. And a R19 clearance charge


----------



## RezaD (17/4/14)

So does this mean I can collect and have something to play with this long weekend?


----------



## ShaneW (17/4/14)

If you go collect from the hub today yes. Otherwise it will be at your branch only Sat, would normally be tomorrow but it's a public holiday.

Maybe phone the hub 1st if you gonna collect, to make sure they don't send to the branch

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

yes call them first and check 

tell them you going to collect- number is 021 590 5728/15/17

speak to Jackie

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## RezaD (17/4/14)

Thanks guys....


----------



## RezaD (17/4/14)

Called but they said it has not been processed yet /given a shelf number. So I'll give them a call on Tuesday....


----------



## ShaneW (17/4/14)

Did you call with local tracking number or international?


----------



## Andre (17/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Called but they said it has not been processed yet /given a shelf number. So I'll give them a call on Tuesday....


Oeps, shelf numbers are reserved for imports they want to do a full audit on. You better get all your documents and ID ready. And then it is a very long wait, at least 7 more days. Hang in there.


----------



## ShaneW (17/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Oeps, shelf numbers are reserved for imports they want to do a full audit on. You better get all your documents and ID ready. And then it is a very long wait, at least 7 more days. Hang in there.



Eish... that's not cool. Hopefully you didn't have Nic in there


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Called but they said it has not been processed yet /given a shelf number. So I'll give them a call on Tuesday....


There are two scan processes, the first scan is to say that it has been received at the hub, then the second scan is when they process it (do customs checks etc). 

So when you see the second scan then you can go and collect, but as @Matthee said, make sure you have all your documentation and ID with you and your credit card as there will be a charge involved.


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

I was curious though, if they find nic in any product, do they just confiscate it? Or do they fine you as well?


----------



## Andre (17/4/14)

Just pulling your leg about the shelf number thing, @RezaD - just could not resist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ShaneW (17/4/14)

Hahaha shame @Matthee I was stressing for him. 

Hope you come right @RezaD


----------



## RezaD (17/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Oeps, shelf numbers are reserved for imports they want to do a full audit on. You better get all your documents and ID ready. And then it is a very long wait, at least 7 more days. Hang in there.





ShaneW said:


> Eish... that's not cool. Hopefully you didn't have Nic in there



That is definitely not what I want to hear....especially the extra 7 days part. The order was just over R700 and only contains hardware.....no liquids at all....????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Just pulling your leg about the shelf number thing, @RezaD - just could not resist.



Hahahahaha! Damn Matthee! You're evil!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (17/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Just pulling your leg about the shelf number thing, @RezaD - just could not resist.



Hehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!! I fully deserved it.......or rather earned it. Once again I would like to thank @johan for it!!!??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hahahahaha! Damn Matthee! You're evil!



And very sharp! I love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/4/14)

@RezaD I've already deleted this response minimum 5 times and ........ still can't get something decent to say, I surely lack civil writing skills today - I'll try a pricture

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

